
512-year-old Greenland shark may be the oldest living vertebrate on Earth - DoreenMichele
https://inhabitat.com/512-year-old-greenland-shark-may-be-the-oldest-living-vertebrate-on-earth/
======
mojoe
I wonder how much temporal awareness a greenland shark has. Does it have any
inkling of how long it has lived? Apparently some sharks can be trained:
[http://www.aquariumofpacific.org/blogs/comments/target_train...](http://www.aquariumofpacific.org/blogs/comments/target_training_a_shark)

------
Aron
Article also discusses the required preparation for safely eating said shark.

~~~
mojoe
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H%C3%A1karl](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H%C3%A1karl)

